# After a lot of looking & test rides wife decided on Scott CR1 Contessa



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry no pics yet, we had to put some $ down to order it at the LBS and wait for SCOTT to get some in stock (anticipated May 23rd). Her bday is on 26th of May so I'm hoping that we get it before her bday. 

She's been riding an 08 Specialized Ruby and it got her by and got her really into the hobby/sport. So as a promise/gift/and just because I said we gotta get you a new ride. At first she was reluctant saying I dont need a new bike mine's fine. Only after she did some test rides did she notice how a lighter better fitting bike felt. She said the Scott just accelerates when I pedal and I can see it in her eyes I knew she was hooked 

Our budget was around 2k as I didnt want to spend a lot on the components since I have a full SRAM RED group at home that I plan on having it swapped out with the 105 that are on the Contessa. Then after I sell my Mavic Carbones SL I'll use some of that money to have a nice set of wheels built for her She's a natural climber so she'll definitely appreciate a low 1300g wheelset 

So I'll be bumping this post as the day draws nearer and post some pics up to share with y'all. :thumbsup: 

Here's the stock photo for now


----------



## wassler (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats on the new purchase. You're blessed with a wife who really enjoys riding and she's blessed whit a hubby that grants here some great gear. I'm sure she will be very happy with her CR1. I know I am with mine 

greets,

Wassler.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks Wassler, she's anxiously waiting as well


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Bumping this as we got a call from our LBS that the bike was ready. They were actually supposed to call me when it came in so I could bring them the RED group. But no biggie, I swung by on Saturday to drop off the bits and got to look at the bike in person. 

Although it's essentially a CR1 with female saddle etc, the bike looks awesome in person. I especially like the purple line work on the bike










It's starting out at a little over 17lbs. On paper the RED is supposed to be around 1.5lbs lihter than the 2011 Shimano 105's. Plus her new wheels are being built so that should help drop it some more. Hopefully get it under 15lbs


----------

